# Need advice for rehoming goldfish



## Mattrg (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi so I'm going to give a lot of details because I'm not really sure what will be helpful information.

So basically I have had four young common/comet goldfish in a well filtered 40 gallon tank for most of the winter. Now that it's getting warmer out I want to put them out in a pond so they can grow properly and live out their full lives healthy and happy. Originally I was planning to put them in my friends pond but the last time I was over there it seemed to be pretty heavily stocked so I decided against it. 

Luckily the other day another friend of mine was getting rid of his moms performed pond liner including a pump and a small waterfall setup. He gave it to me for 20 dollars because he was just gonna get rid of it. The problem is that the pond is only 90 gallons and is only about a foot and a half deep. There's a sticker on the side that says it comes with a 600 gph pump which I'm hoping is the one that they have (I won't know until later this week when he drops them off). I understand that the recommended depth for a goldfish pond in my climate (southern Pennsylvania) is 3-4 feet but would this pond be acceptable if I got a heater for the winter? 

I was thinking about getting a rubber pond liner and maybe just digging it a couple of feet deeper and building the upper walls myself. Does anyone know if this would work or would it make more sense to just forget the preformed pond and build my own?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would bring them in for the winter


----------



## Mattrg (Apr 24, 2016)

Unfortunately that's not really an option. I don't have the room or the money to set up a pond plus a tank large enough for the the fish once they mature.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Shallow ponds are fine for the summer, but you need the depth for winter. Not sure if a heater would substitute


----------



## Mattrg (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok I think I'm just gonna buy a rubber liner and start from scratch. Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I would do. Make it 4 ft deep and you'll have no worries. Hmmm.. actually, you might want to get a heater anyway, just to be sure. Also, don't let it freeze over completely.


----------

